# disks appearing with similar device names in domu/xen setup



## n00balert (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, I'm having trouble seeing disks properly in 10-Release with XENHVM support. I spawned an HVM domU with 3 local disks while PCI passing through a JBOD with 4 disks. They're appearing as follows;

host disks - FreeBSD domu

/dev/sdc5 - ada0
/dev/sda - ada1
/dev/sdb - ada2

PCI Passthrough - eSATA card connected to a JBOD with 4 disks (this is basically a ZFS pool previously connected to a physical host now being virtualized);

ada0
ada1
ada2
ada3

Please see attached.

Can I force tell FreeBSD to recognize these disks differently?

Thanks.

PS: the setup works - even zpool() starts - but I see device name errors in `dmesg`. I guess the point is to not see same device names for different disks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: disks appearing with similar device names in domu/xen se*



			
				n00balert said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm having trouble seeing disks properly in 10-Current.


10-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. Assuming you meant 11-CURRENT, issues with it should be reported on the mailing lists.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## n00balert (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: disks appearing with similar device names in domu/xen se*

Sorry, I meant 10.0-Release


----------

